# Robusta Revival



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting take on Fine Robusta. Question from floor at 8 mins 50 s on tasting notes from fine robusta.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Interesting take on Fine Robusta. Question from floor at 8 mins 50 s on tasting notes from fine robusta.


She does make some interesting points and it's not too hard to draw a parallel, some years ago, between French Appellation wines and the introduction of products from other countries which are now widely accepted as good quality. Trying to be open minded, the idea that the Robusta that originally earned its poor name has received decades of development and improvement, and even cultivation at higher altitudes, could now merit being called a Fine Robusta doesn't seem so far fetched. The proof, for me, would be trying a bag of Fine Robusta for myself.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I tried Black Sheep's 100% robusta at the ScotHot a couple of weeks ago, it was OK. Quite earthy, very little acidity, not really my thing.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

centaursailing said:


> .... The proof, for me, would be trying a bag of Fine Robusta for myself.


Yes. And thereby hangs the issue. Her tasting notes weren't exactly compelling were they? And sounded much the same as Jeebsy's.

There's so much great arabica to explore first.... But then with that attitude I'd have ignored wine from the Beka valley in Lebanon I guess.

Don't know. Curious but not curious enough I guess.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I think its a lot like wine from my home province, Ontario, in Canada. Once in a while there is something worth drinking. But its a shot in the dark so often and easier to explore wines (Argentina, Bulgaria, Israel, Georgia) which are more consistent. I think there is so much Arabica to get through and then add in the variable of roasting style that it will probably be years before I get to Robusta.


----------

